# Black and white tobiano question ...



## WhiskeyHorse (Oct 10, 2011)

Just bought myself a very nice 12 year-old Quarter/Morgan (?) cross mare. Some people call her a black and white tobiano paint ... others call her a black and white tobiano pinto. I read the long thread about paint v. pinto, and I'm not sure I understand it exactly. I don't know her breeding ... my farrier guesses she's Quarter Horse / Morgan cross. Here she is.



















Paint or Pinto? Pinto markings, right? Is Paint a breed?

Thanks.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Paint is breed, pinto is colouration. Your horse would be a pinto!


----------



## WhiskeyHorse (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I will say there's no way that horse is a Morgan/Quarter cross!


----------



## WhiskeyHorse (Oct 10, 2011)

Really? Why is that? What's your guess?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Tobiano coloration does not exist in either breed. 

Could theoretically be Paint/Morgan, could be pure Paint, could be random pinto mutt pony....are there any signs of gaiting? Can you get a good conformation shot? I'm assuming you have no prior history on her?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Because tobiano does not exist in either Morgans or QH.

It may be a Morgan/paint cross.

Also, the horse is not just tobiano, IMO. I see splashed white as well, in the bottom heavy blaze.


----------



## WhiskeyHorse (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no prior history on her. I have a video of her that I took when the seller was riding her, and you can see a little bit of a gait on her, but her feet were not done at the time. I've since had her shod, and I haven't videotaped her gait again to compare it.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmmm....bad video to tell anything, and the pictures aren't much to go by, either. We just frankly don't have Morgans around here, so for that biased reason alone, I'm unlikely to think in that direction. She almost looks a little Foxtrotter-y to me from the photos, but again, that's mostly a wild guess.


----------



## WhiskeyHorse (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow. Sorry about that. I'll have to brush up on my horsey video/photo skills, I guess. Where is "here"?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

SW Missouri. Where, honestly, everything is either a Quarter Horse or a MFT.


----------



## WhiskeyHorse (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok. I'm about 1,500 miles from you to the west. There are plenty of Morgans out here. 

I am now kind of wondering, blue eyed pony, if in my lengthy conversation with the farrier ... if he decided on Paint/Morgan and I confused it. I'll talk to him again when he comes back out. He wasn't the first one to mention Morgan by looking at her. Splashed white? What is that, and how do you tell? 

It doesn't really matter to me what she is ... she is a nice, solid, calm horse, and is already teaching me a ton about riding. When people ask me what she is, I call her a purebred mutt.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Splashed White
Morgan Colors- Splashed White Morgans


----------



## WhiskeyHorse (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not going to comment on the splashed white and what is it issue as I feel that Bubba addressed it quite nicely with those two links.

But - I feel that Paint/Morgan cross is certainly possible.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

DUDE. THIS HORSE. AND YOUR NAME.

I was gonna buy a Pinto gelding that looked EXACTLY like her, but with less white on the face. Same build and everything.
And his name was Whiskey.

Sorry just had to throw that in there.


----------

